# Get low tips/tricks



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

There was a thread exactly like this one before the new vortex was erected. Unfortunately I wasn't privileged enough to take advantage of it so I would like to start it again. 

Obviously notch pass side axle, sway removal, fender liner cut/removal, pinch welds flattened, bump stop shortened, fenders rolled. 

I know low is serious bidnezz but post up tips :thumps up: 

Thanks


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me to trim my fender liner.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

rickyislazy said:


> Thanks for reminding me to trim my fender liner.


 NP 

Anyone?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

bump stops deleted, not shortened 
trim control arm pivot points where binding occurs 
grind off bottom of frame under dogbone mount 
motor mount spacers sometimes help 
drop bushings 
raised towers??


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

ericjohnston27 said:


> bump stops deleted, not shortened
> trim control arm pivot points where binding occurs
> grind off bottom of frame under dogbone mount
> motor mount spacers sometimes help
> ...


 so rear bumpstops arent needed at all? 
cant do drop bushings have bombers  


ericjohnston27 said:


> trim control arm pivot points where binding occurs"


 can you explain a little more exactly where it usually binds? yess its def a noob question


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

great thread idea. 

to clarify what the OP said about notching: normally (on mk4s at least) you notch the passenger side for the axle.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

anyone got any tips for tie rods? mine are hitting and everyone keeps telling me its "unsafe" to notch. Which i do believe. It's a MKIV. Dent it in? grind just a little down? idk.. :banghead:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

sbuogr said:


> anyone got any tips for tie rods? mine are hitting and everyone keeps telling me its "unsafe" to notch. Which i do believe. It's a MKIV. Dent it in? grind just a little down? idk.. :banghead:


 i know ryan miller has his notched, and i think on both sides to be exact, im pretty sure swoops has his done also


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

i know, but no one wants to notch mine =( lol.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Trim a 1/3 inch off the bottom of your Airlifts to let it sit further down into the knuckle.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

i dont have airlifts.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a general "get low" thread. I would have quoted you had the post been directed towards you. 



sbuogr said:


> i dont have airlifts.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

lol, oh please, forgive me for being mistaken.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

_Dirty_ said:


> can you explain a little more exactly where it usually binds? yess its def a noob question


 From what I understand, the problem is when you lower the car down the control arm's angle becomes more extreme so it eventually hits the subframe near where they are connected. I believe there are a few metal tabs sticking out that you can cut off and it allows the control arms to fully "flex". Hope that makes sense, it was confusing to me at first too. Once I saw a picture and looked at my car it clicked!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Great idea for this thread. Would be a lot more helpful for people if there were some pics though.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

any particular pictures you're looking for?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh I'm not looking for anything. But I'm sure this thread would be more helpful showing what exactly is modified. Like a picture of the part where you grind off part of the subframe to allow the control arms to pivot more. Showing what needs to be hammered flat on the upper frail rail so it doesn't hit the tire, etc. Sometimes for people it's just easier to see instead of trying to visualize descriptions.


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

Do Werk said:


> Sometimes for people it's just easier to see instead of trying to visualize descriptions.


 
agree 110%


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

How low can you go without the need of a camber kit?


----------



## Mr.Misfit (Oct 15, 2009)

Suscribed


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Williams04GTI said:


> How low can you go without the need of a camber kit?


What car? Most cars can go very low without a camber kit, depending on the wheel setup.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Williams04GTI said:


> How low can you go without the need of a camber kit?


You can lay on the ground without a camber kit of any sort on our cars (mk4s) You would just need a lot of other things (notches, trimming things, suspension obviously, spacers possibly to clear suspension depending on wheel set up.)


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Do Werk said:


> Oh I'm not looking for anything. But I'm sure this thread would be more helpful showing what exactly is modified. Like a picture of the part where you grind off part of the subframe to allow the control arms to pivot more. Showing what needs to be hammered flat on the upper frail rail so it doesn't hit the tire, etc. Sometimes for people it's just easier to see instead of trying to visualize descriptions.


please show pic of this, cuz when i ride low i always hear/feel im rubbing on something and become paranoid that my wheels are rubbing on the bags..


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

_Dirty_ said:


> please show pic of this, cuz when i ride low i always hear/feel im rubbing on something and become paranoid that my wheels are rubbing on the bags..


what are you looking for? a picture of the pinch rail that needs to be hammered in?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

dmoney said:


> what are you looking for? a picture of the pinch rail that needs to be hammered in?


Sure, also the control arm "nubs" that need to be grinded off and of course any other pics that would help out everyone


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

dmoney said:


> what are you looking for? a picture of the pinch rail that needs to be hammered in?


Yes please. I know the spot that needs to be trimmed to stop the control arm from binding, but not sure on the pinch welds. Thanks.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

in for the win


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

my question is what are pinch welds that need to be flattened, and also whats this with the control arm... i have bags over coils, and this weekend ill be installing shorter bushings, doing a frame notch and a sway removal... what else can i do to get lower? im also going to be getting smaller tires


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

here is ryan millers setup the "circles drawn" are where he has trimmed his sub frame tabs, herd you can do it without dropping down the whole subframe, just trim it while its in there just some say its only worth to do on 18's but screw it i wanna do it on 17s : )


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

might as well while your in there...


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Good job digging up the picture on the subframe, that should help people!


derryo said:


> Yes please. I know the spot that needs to be trimmed to stop the control arm from binding, but not sure on the pinch welds. Thanks.





tonyb2580 said:


> my question is what are pinch welds that need to be flattened, and also whats this with the control arm... i have bags over coils, and this weekend ill be installing shorter bushings, doing a frame notch and a sway removal... what else can i do to get lower? im also going to be getting smaller tires


As for the pinch welds, I don't have a picture but will try to get one next time I have my front wheels off. Once your front wheels are off, pull out the fender liners (if you have them installed), then look directly up into the wheel well. You'll see the pinch weld that needs to be hammered.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

dmoney said:


> Good job digging up the picture on the subframe, that should help people!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the pinch welds, I don't have a picture but will try to get one next time I have my front wheels off. Once your front wheels are off, pull out the fender liners (if you have them installed), then look directly up into the wheel well. You'll see the pinch weld that needs to be hammered.


awesome. I'll look into this weekend time. What's the spot to do for the control arm/axle bind?


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

ryanmiller or 01 needs to chime in with the modified axle.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

tonyb2580 said:


> awesome. I'll look into this weekend time. What's the spot to do for the control arm/axle bind?


never heard of that...


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

04 gti with oem 17"
I want a drop of 35mm and i will like to know if a camber kit is needed.


----------



## Williams04GTI (Apr 22, 2010)

dmoney said:


> What car? Most cars can go very low without a camber kit, depending on the wheel setup.


04 gti oem 17" wheels


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

Williams04GTI said:


> 04 gti with oem 17"
> I want a drop of 35mm and i will like to know if a camber kit is needed.





Williams04GTI said:


> 04 gti oem 17" wheels


no


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

up


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

mmm222 said:


> here is ryan millers setup the "circles drawn" are where he has trimmed his sub frame tabs, herd you can do it without dropping down the whole subframe, just trim it while its in there just some say its only worth to do on 18's but screw it i wanna do it on 17s : )


what do you trim in the blue circle? just got the notch done, going to trim the subframe now


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

chrisIY403 said:


> what do you trim in the blue circle? just got the notch done, going to trim the subframe now



basically you just need to cut whatever is hitting when you air out.. just keep cutting


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

just finished cutting the subframe tabs that helped a lot, now I'm hitting tie rods. What do people usually notch those with?
I'm 1/8th from laying I'm going to start cutting more subframe right now


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

Are these all tips for MK4s? I just put my airlift kit in. Gonna pull fender liners out and then work my way down...


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

i need someone *good* that knows what theyre doing in the NJ area to notch my tie rods. hook it up. :beer:


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

get the tie rod flip kit makes the tie rods upside down so more clearance


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

> get the tie rod flip kit makes the tie rods upside down so more clearance


is that available for MKIV?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

Flat Black VW said:


> is that available for MKIV?


Not with out crazy bump steer. I read an old hot rod magazine that showed how to make some tie-rods using heim joints that would eliminate the bump steer after you flipped them, but i never tried it. Just notched for the tie rods.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

why do people say notching for tie-rods is unsafe?
I heard to do a 1/3 whole saw and then weld it up


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

its safer than notching for an axle, there is more reinforcement where you would notch for the tie-rods than the axles. People say that because one person said it, and they believed it and said it, and it snow-balled. 

Then there are the few people that have actually done it.....

Only tip really is make sure you pull the fuel lines out before you cut and weld for the tie-rod on the pass side.


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks for the info. I plan to have to this this week, Ill watch out for those fuel lines too :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

So essentially to cover all bases, one needs a sub frame notch, tie rod notch, sub frame trim, the right size tires, and modified fender liners and one can lay frame in a mk4? or maybe not lay frame but be damn close to doing so:laugh:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just finished my install this weekend. I've bent my pinch welds, notched for the passenger's side axle, removed my fender liners and rolled fenders.

This is how I'm sitting:










And that's with 16" wheels and balloon tires. Tire is resting body.


----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

any pictures of the tie rod notch?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

awesome thread. I remember seeing the old thread awhile ago.
Anyone in the VA/MD area? or near it? need some help with welding the notches.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

> 05slvrstonegray1.8t
> 
> Anyone in the VA/MD area? or near it? need some help with welding the notches.


ill need help with the same thing in a few weeks in same area


----------



## chrisIY403 (Oct 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

you dont need a camber kit. These cars dont wack out on the camber when you drop them. You will probably want an alignment but camber should be fine. The mk4 chassis is not like a mk2-3 where you can make adjustments to the camber easily by just tilting the knuckle. Just put it all together get an alignment and your fine. The only thing that happeneds once you start going low is you start to get some toe out.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

will just a grinder be fine for trimming subframe, and is it ok to do yourself can you f* anything up really bad?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

mmm222 said:


> will just a grinder be fine for trimming subframe, and is it ok to do yourself can you f* anything up really bad?


you you mean trimming sub frame i referring to notching? or getting rid of what your control arm hits?

i would use a hole saw bit for the notch and the grinder works for getting rid of whats holding you up here and there :thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

to do a notch you need to use a hole saw or you will be there forever! just get a nice new one and expect it to last like 2-3 times TOPS. it will be cleaner and allow you to weld it much easyier.


----------



## JimmySVT (Jul 23, 2010)

will a plasma cutter get the job done?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

yea clean and easy.. most plasma cutters cut through like 1/4 or more thick steel so I think you be good


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

i got away with just a passenger notch and its sitting on frame :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Has anyone ever notched the rear body seam that runs over the rear beam on a mk3? Ill have to take pics tomorrow of where I'm hitting. I dont know if cutting it will let me go lower or not but I can tell its sitting on it when I air out because of the line on the beam. 

I'm also going to look into making some clearance for the tie rods.....I'm sitting like this right now with just a frame notch:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

does subframe trimming only need to be done on the passenger side?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

mmm222 said:


> does subframe trimming only need to be done on the passenger side?


 from what i looked at on my car today, id say you need to do both sides


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> from what i looked at on my car today, id say you need to do both sides


 X2 i have axle bind on driver side  so that will need to be addressed sometime in the future..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

More pics?


----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)

awesome thread guys:thumbup:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

mmm222 said:


> does subframe trimming only need to be done on the passenger side?


 Def both sides... Before I did my notch, I was obviously much higher on the pass side. When I notched the pass side I also trimmed the subframe and bent the pinch welds only on the pass side, now I am higher on the drivers side so I have to do that side as well. My axle is also binding on the drivers side so I am going to get the 1" engine lift from euroimage in the near future.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

bump for any new info


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Lets talk about rears.....I have mk4 with airlift performance sleeves..

How many people are trimming 3/4" off the top of bracket so that the nub sits on the bracket?

Im trying to gain another 3/4" or so of travel so at same ride height by bag has more air pressure so it doesnt bottom out.. I will be trying this tomorrow and post back with pics and results.

Also anyone do anything with the bottom brackets?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

2EZ4ME said:


> Lets talk about rears.....I have mk4 with airlift performance sleeves..
> 
> How many people are trimming 3/4" off the top of bracket so that the nub sits on the bracket?
> 
> ...


ive seen them successfully trimmed, but once again the Airassisted firestone rears would solve this problem for you as a bolt in no cutting option


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Ive been seeing that. But being my bag setup is 2 weeks old i cant justify spending another 400 after shipping on rears. To poor now from the airlifts.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

2EZ4ME said:


> Lets talk about rears.....I have mk4 with airlift performance sleeves..
> 
> How many people are trimming 3/4" off the top of bracket so that the nub sits on the bracket?
> 
> ...


I cut the top airlift bracket and I'm real happy with it now. I can hit beam now.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I am planning on bagging my MKIII cabby in a few weeks. Is it "safe" to hammer the pinch welds under the rockers? will I need to notch things to lay the frame? I know the cabby sits a lot lower then a golf or jetta because the rockers. wondering if that is going to save me some work.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The pinch welds are definitely not structural so you can hammer them flat of just grind them down from dragging (recommended. )

You'll definitely need a notch for the axle and possibly the tie rods.

What system are you going with?


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

.Ant said:


> I cut the top airlift bracket and I'm real happy with it now. I can hit beam now.


Did you notice more of a drop and ride quality since it can air up a touch more at low?
Also did you have to bang in the upper mount to clear fitting or grind it down some?

Have any pics? Thanks....


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

86vwgti8v said:


> I am planning on bagging my MKIII cabby in a few weeks. Is it "safe" to hammer the pinch welds under the rockers? will I need to notch things to lay the frame? I know the cabby sits a lot lower then a golf or jetta because the rockers. wondering if that is going to save me some work.


I just installed my front setup on my Cabby. Some other guys might want to chime in, but _I think_ you can lay her on the pinch welds without a notch if you remove your front sway bar. Now this is all speculative, plus I have a plus suspension, but from the looks of it on my car, removing the front sway bar will give me enough clearance to only be held up by the welds/the axle.


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

2EZ4ME said:


> Did you notice more of a drop and ride quality since it can air up a touch more at low?
> Also did you have to bang in the upper mount to clear fitting or grind it down some?
> 
> Have any pics? Thanks....


No pictures. 

I don't know about ride quality because I cut them right away. 

No modification to the nipple. I just don't have the nut inside the bracket to stop the nipple.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

not sure i follow the removal of the sway bar.. atleast related to the mk2/3 platform.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

pinch welds are absolutely structural. But you can knock them over but they are a bit of a bitch they are alot harder to hammer over than you think. also you dont need to cut out the front sway on mk2/3 platforms the only thing you will need is an axle notch and possibly a tie-rod notch.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

reynolds9000 said:


> What system are you going with?




http://store.blackforestindustries.com/airlimk2mk3c1.html

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK3-GOLF{47}GTI-FULL-KIT-WITH-MANUAL-MANAGEMENT.html

prob one of those two


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've never had an issue with BFI, but personally i'd go through Bag Riders. Their customer service is phenominal and if you ever have an issue Will and Rali get it fixed with a quickness.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

I think that you would much rather go through BAGRIDERS as the customer service is top notch.


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

05mk4gli said:


> not sure i follow the removal of the sway bar.. atleast related to the mk2/3 platform.


I was sitting on my fsb on both sides. It hits before the tie rods and axle.


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

Got the rear down some more with bracket mod.....Hitting 21 3/4"ish in the rears....
Did order another set of top brackets as i want to get these a little better...Had to get it done at work since its my DD as well..lol


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

More "trick", as in showing off etc.

I want to know how I can "three-wheel" it on my mk5 gti. Where one of the rear wheels is off the ground.

Been messing around and can't seem to figure it out. :screwy:

Thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

anyone who has removed rear bumpstops on a mk4 have pics? went to try it today and seems like it would hit the brake line and air line


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

.Ant said:


> No pictures.
> 
> I don't know about ride quality because I cut them right away.
> 
> No modification to the nipple. I just don't have the nut inside the bracket to stop the nipple.


How much did you end up cutting off the top bracket? I'm looking to do the same thing here pretty soon as the rear just doesn't go low enough.


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

05mk4gli said:


> I think that you would much rather go through BAGRIDERS as the customer service is top notch.


this i order through dorbitz designs, who gets his stuff from bag riders, and the amount of customer service between both companies is ridiculously good. Nothing but good things to say about both of them


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LPhiE said:


> More "trick", as in showing off etc.
> 
> I want to know how I can "three-wheel" it on my mk5 gti. Where one of the rear wheels is off the ground.
> 
> ...


Which rear shocks do you have? Does your front subframe and dog bone lay evenly on the floor when you air completely out? 




giusep4 said:


> this i order through dorbitz designs, who gets his stuff from bag riders, and the amount of customer service between both companies is ridiculously good. Nothing but good things to say about both of them


Thanks :heart:. No doubt the Bag Riders + Dobritz Designs combo is the ultimate customer service power house.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

LPhiE said:


> More "trick", as in showing off etc.
> 
> I want to know how I can "three-wheel" it on my mk5 gti. Where one of the rear wheels is off the ground.
> 
> ...


Just fill 2 opposite corners (IE: drivers side front and passenger side rear, or other way around). Then completely empty the other 2 bags. The weight of the engine will tip the car forward and left the rear that is at 0 pressure off the ground. Hope that helps!

Sent from my fingers to your brain


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

How are you guys trimming the front fender liners on MKV?


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

^ That's a good question. 
I dont know what to do with mine. 
They pop out when ever I lower the car.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

big exacto blade.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

itzkv said:


> How are you guys trimming the front fender liners on MKV?


 The tires took care of it for me.


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

I am interested MKIV rear beam issues i have about 1/4" till the tire will hold me up i want to get some drop plates soon but still want to go lower asap. anyone have any tips? I'm finding myself driving with 0psi way to much.:banghead:


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyone some tips how to lower the front of a Passat CC a bit more


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Finally got notch today. This thread is awesome. Lets get some photos of modified rear bag brackets? :thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

anyone have FSB in with a frame notch on a MkV?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

VR6VR6 said:


> Finally got notch today. This thread is awesome. Lets get some photos of modified rear bag brackets? :thumbup:


 mk4 airlift, trimmed. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6190/6125683885_b5cb01694a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2263 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

itzkv said:


> anyone have FSB in with a frame notch on a MkV?


 mk5-mk6,no difference 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7080/6858871784_323e2c442c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2199-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

itzkv said:


> How are you guys trimming the front fender liners on MKV?





empirerider said:


> ^ That's a good question.
> I dont know what to do with mine.
> They pop out when ever I lower the car.


 [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5119/7066514485_5479bf53a4_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2560 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

itzkv said:


> anyone have FSB in with a frame notch on a MkV?


 
yup


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

justmalpica said:


> I am interested MKIV rear beam issues i have about 1/4" till the tire will hold me up i want to get some drop plates soon but still want to go lower asap. anyone have any tips? I'm finding myself driving with 0psi way to much.:banghead:


no one? If it helps I have airhouse 2's and have already trimmed the part of the the d cup. can the other side of the d cup be trimmed also?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

justmalpica said:


> no one? If it helps I have airhouse 2's and have already trimmed the part of the the d cup. can the other side of the d cup be trimmed also?


Do you still have the bumpstops in? What rear shocks?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I took my bump stops out.. didn't get that much lower.. and now I can't drive as low because when I hit bumps it feels like the shocks are gonna shoot through the roof. :\


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

I have almost the same problem. 

I have Koni Yellow's with deleted bump stops and I'm still not sitting on tire. Might need to trim my air lift rear sleeve cups to go a bit lower, otherwise I don't know what else is holding me up.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Firestone's :thumbup:


----------



## Genuine Rolla (Oct 31, 2005)

plastic_bullet said:


> Firestone's :thumbup:


 The only thing that I'm confused about is my friend has the same set up, and his GTi sits on tire with the same wheel and tire combo.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Genuine Rolla said:


> The only thing that I'm confused about is my friend has the same set up, and his GTi sits on tire with the same wheel and tire combo.


 Has your friend modified either of the brackets or the ''nipple'' on the body, or the spring cup at all? If not that's weird


----------



## bnhsln4ever (May 22, 2007)

Ive had some luck trimming the bump stop right to the sweet spot where it barely holds things up but also keeps that banging noise down. Mine are cut almost right down the middle, cut off wheel works great. As far as getting a littlee lower heres some pics of some mason tech brackets that I sectioned out. I could have took more out but I didnt want to cut the spring perch out.


----------



## F-word (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome thread, guys. This answered a lot of questions I had. :beer:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

no nipple, previously destroyed the body for airlifts that i never ended up running, and modified d-cup upper mounts

would have loved to do this before i cut for the airlifts :banghead:










figured i'd throw this in here to give people some ideas if they ever wanted to ditch airlifts...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Man I get to use this pic twice in like 5 minutes. Run an inverted AH2 with a notch for the fitting. I have had this setup since 2009 with no problems. Literally can't get any lower. I know this is an IRS however you should be able to run a similar setup with a Mk4 beam.


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

bump this 
trimmed tabs today need to notch the tie rods now


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

what is this i hear about people using a air hammer to beat in some space for your tie rods has anyone done that and can shed some light? tie rods on next on my list


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Vdub407 said:


> what is this i hear about people using a air hammer to beat in some space for your tie rods has anyone done that and can shed some light? tie rods on next on my list


Bringing this back!

similar to notching your frame for the axel ppl hammer in a little spot where the tie rods hit the subframe, others have flipped the tie rods to create more room for clearance. I need to do this, when aired out my tie rods hit the sub frame over time could bend them.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Firestone's + IDF drop plates with 18's on a mk4
Right now my fender sits on the inside of my rim, it goes even lower with proper spacers in the rear


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont know about you all but I am a fan of the raked look, I still have my bumps in currently. ss5's and IDF brackets.




currently in the front: tt spindles/LCA's, removed front sway, sectioned liners, bent pinch welds up, passenger notch, flattened lip where dog bone mounts, rolled fenders. I will be under the car soon, but I believe my next hold up is the subframe where the control arms meet.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

03_uni-B said:


> I dont know about you all but I am a fan of the raked look
> 
> currently in the front: tt spindles/LCA's, removed front sway, sectioned liners, bent pinch welds up, passenger notch, flattened lip where dog bone mounts, rolled fenders. I will be under the car soon, but I believe my next hold up is the subframe where the control arms meet.


I :heart: Rake. Pretty much the exact same setup as what you're running suspension wise except I haven't flattened the lip where the dog bone mounts at, and I'm running AAC firestone rear kit with Bilstein shocks


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Travy said:


> I :heart: Rake. Pretty much the exact same setup as what you're running suspension wise except I haven't flattened the lip where the dog bone mounts at, and I'm running AAC firestone rear kit with Bilstein shocks


Dem Wheels!!  :thumbup:


----------



## wsheldon77 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Looks $$$$ * :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

